

Well, I guess I'm paying $150/conversion - ezl
http://ezliu.com/currently-paying-150-per-conversion/

======
jason_shah
This is useful data to see. Thanks for sharing.

If you're willing to say, how are you calculating the $4.63 value from each
conversion? Perhaps worthy of another post otherwise...

